# how do I correctly seal the sump holes in tank?



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

*how do I correctly seal the sump holes around pvc*

I have a 90gal tank with two sump holes at the bottom.

can I just use silicone to seal these holes around the pvc?

ive seen videos that show a rubber tube with a "nipple" but they never said what they're called.


----------



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

nevermind. i found it. bulk head flanges.


----------



## SantaMonica (Sep 18, 2008)

Did it hold up?


----------

